# Pool & Chlorine



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

Just a quick question I've always wondered,
Does anyone know about pigeons drinking pool water?
In terms of their health and its effects? My pigeons during the summer
Like to have a bath & I've noticed they drink a lot of chlorinated water.

I know that some fanciers do give their birds a small amount of diluted chlorinated water.

Any links or information would be appreciated.
Thanks & Kind regards,
L&A


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The chlorine kills the good gut bacteria. That's what it's for, to kill bacteria. It doesn't discriminate between good and bad. So the fanciers that do that to kill any bad bacteria, are also killing the good gut bacteria they need to stay healthy. So actually, you give them probiotics, then you give them chlorinated water, which kills the probiotics. Most actually give the probiotics in chlorinated water. Just aging the water for like 24 hours, will remove the chlorine.


----------



## LA Lofts (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> The chlorine kills the good gut bacteria. That's what it's for, to kill bacteria. It doesn't discriminate between good and bad. So the fanciers that do that to kill any bad bacteria, are also killing the good gut bacteria they need to stay healthy. So actually, you give them probiotics, then you give them chlorinated water, which kills the probiotics. Most actually give the probiotics in chlorinated water. Just aging the water for like 24 hours, will remove the chlorine.


@Jay3

Thanks! Interesting 
Regards,
L&A


----------



## sohaib anwer (Apr 6, 2012)

if you let your pigeons drink Chlorine water you might end up getting good breeding results, becoz I hve heard Iodine enhances breeding ability of male pigeons, since Flourine, bromine, chlorine and iodine belong to the same group of periodic table (Haolgen group 7) they have quite a bit but same chemical properties, so i think there is no problem if u let them drink chlorine water and u get good breeding results also!


----------

